# Winterbiken - wer noch ???



## realbiker (13. Januar 2006)

Wer sitzt auch auf dem Bike draußen - trotz Schnee und Eis ... (bei uns hats - 15 Grad)  

Ab und zu macht das richtig Spaß ...


----------



## Thunderbird (13. Januar 2006)

Die Frage war wohl eher rethorisch gemeint -
oder hast du den http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/index.php wirklich noch nicht gefunden?

Sehr schöne Bilder!
So viel Schnee hat's hier leider nicht.
Nur mit den Schuhen würde ich es allerings sowieso keine 30 Minuten lang
auhalten. Ich friere mir sogar mit zwei paar Überschuhen die Zehen ab.

Eine Rüge: Wie kann man nur so einen geilen Rahmen 
mit so einer geilen Gabel nicht als Singlespeeder fahren!

Sag mal - pflückst du die Dinger wirklich von den Bäumen, 
wie man es in deinem Album sieht, wirst du gesponsert oder bist du nur On-One Fan?

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (13. Januar 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal - pflückst du die Dinger wirklich von den Bäumen,
> wie man es in deinem Album sieht, wirst du gesponsert oder bist du nur On-One Fan?


ich tippe mal auf das zweite...wenn da schon "POWERED BY:" in der sig steht... 

sehr schöne bilder übrigens...


----------



## BiNkZ (13. Januar 2006)

Klar, gefahren wird trotzdem! Im Schneebiken is einfach schoen. Pulverschnee is der tollste .

greets


----------



## realbiker (13. Januar 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> ich tippe mal auf das zweite...wenn da schon "POWERED BY:" in der sig steht...
> 
> sehr schöne bilder übrigens...



So ist es, bin ein Fan und hab sagen wir mal eher eine "Kooperation" ... 

Ja ich hab auch überlegt in Richtung Singlespeed aber da es derzeit mein einziges MTB ist bleibt es noch "begängt"  

Klar hab ich auch vom Winterpokal mitbekommen aber ich denke nicht alle haben so "gute" Vorraussetzungen um Biken zu gehen wie ich   Schnee, Schnee und nochmals Schnee


----------



## uphillking (13. Januar 2006)

Schöne Bilder. Machen an.


----------



## _stalker_ (14. Januar 2006)

uphillking schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Bilder. Machen an.



solche aussagen sind unter anderem schuld daran, dass xcler bei den dddlern als "schwul" verschrien sind  

wie wäre es mit "sie animieren"


----------



## uphillking (14. Januar 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> solche aussagen sind unter anderem schuld daran, dass xcler bei den dddlern als "schwul" verschrien sind
> 
> wie wäre es mit "sie animieren"







DDDler ?? Was "kleine Jungs die mit ihren Fahrrädern herumhüpfen" über xcler denken ist mir wurscht. 
Lang lebe die Lycra..!


----------



## Stokes (14. Januar 2006)

Juhuu! Endlich! 

War heut zum ersten mal dieses Jahr endlich mal wieder abseits der breiten Wege unterwegs.

Die meisten Wanderwege sind jetzt auf einer Breite von 30-50cm festgetreten und somit schön fahrbahr.  Teilweise recht glatt mit meinem abgefahrenen RacingRalph, aber umso lustiger wars!


lg ausm allgäu


----------



## alialbert (14. Januar 2006)

Wenn das bei uns mit dem Schnee mal auch so wäre, ja dann! Aber hier ist im Moment fast nur eins angesagt: Sauerei, Dreck, ihhhh und bähhh  

Peter


----------



## kleinenbremer (14. Januar 2006)

Hi!
War heute auch unterwegs, zwar gibts bei uns momentan keinen Schnee mehr, aber beim Klippenturm war der Weg immerhin mit ner Eisschit überzogen, sodass man daneben fahren musste, aber auf alle Fälle sehr geil.

Schade, dass ich aufm Rückweg bei einem kleinen Streckenabteil beim Fahrradtragen es hinbekommen habe, die Kette unlöslich zwischen einer Kettenblattschraube und dem Tretlagerrohr zu verklemmen. Fragt mich bitte nicht, wie ich das hinbekommen habe. Also Kettenschloss auf(gut das ich eins habe) und KEtte 5minunten lang rausgefriemelt(man wurde mir kalt). Beim Einbauen musste ich festtellen, dass sich mein Kettenschloss in die Tiefen des Waldbodens verirrt hat und wohl kein Bock mehr hatte. Also nach Hause rollen(zum Glück gings fast nur Bergab).

Montag erst mal ein neues Schloss kaufen. Vielleicht schneihts ja noch mal;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (14. Januar 2006)

die kälte zieht brutal körner. das ist das große problem. du fährst eingepackt los und fühlst dich gut, dann nach 2 stunden fängt es an mit den zehen an und innerhalb 10min frierst du wien hund und willst nurnoch heim...
bin die ganze letzte woche mir erkältung darniedergelegen wgn dem quatsch.....


finds auch immer wieder erstaunlich wie gut zb ein abgefahrener RR in dem schnee liegt!


----------



## drivingghost (14. Januar 2006)

Na klar auch im Winter. Bei mir ist es nur das Problem mit den Füßen. Die frieren grundsätzlich nach 30 min ein (Wie auch das Getränk in der Flasche), aber nach 60 min spüre ich sie nicht mehr, dann stört es auch nicht. Kalte Finger sind das zweite Problem, daran habe ich mich gewöhnt. 
Spaß macht es auf jeden Fall, auch im Falle eines Falles. Man fällt weich.


----------



## Sahnie (14. Januar 2006)

Ich fahre zwar fast täglich. Aber in Braunschweig gibt es auch keinen Winter. Zählt das trotzdem?


----------



## Gorth (14. Januar 2006)

@ghost: es sei denn du fällst auf Eis, das ist selten weich...


----------



## karstb (14. Januar 2006)

> Schade, dass ich aufm Rückweg bei einem kleinen Streckenabteil beim Fahrradtragen es hinbekommen habe, die Kette unlöslich zwischen einer Kettenblattschraube und dem Tretlagerrohr zu verklemmen. Fragt mich bitte nicht, wie ich das hinbekommen habe. Also Kettenschloss auf(gut das ich eins habe) und KEtte 5minunten lang rausgefriemelt(man wurde mir kalt). Beim Einbauen musste ich festtellen, dass sich mein Kettenschloss in die Tiefen des Waldbodens verirrt hat und wohl kein Bock mehr hatte. Also nach Hause rollen(zum Glück gings fast nur Bergab).



Wie gut doch ein klassischer Kettennieter gegen diesen modernen Schnickschnack von Kettenschlössern ist 

@topic:
Wenn die Sonne durch den Hochnebel dringt, bin ich auch regelmäßig unterwegs. Sonst eher selten, bei -7° und Nebel kann ich mich nur alle paar Tage dazu durchringen. Habe mir extra eine neue Hausrunde rausgesucht, die auch bei Glatteis zu fahren ist


----------



## Stokes (15. Januar 2006)

Musste diese Woche immer mit dem Rad zur Arbeit bei 15minus (Auto wollte nicht mehr, war ihm wohl zu kalt). Hab mir gegen die Kälte an den Fingern Überhandschuhe gekauft, die ich über meine Winterradhandschuhe gezogen hab: TOP! Dicke Wandersocken und 2 mal Überschuh an den Füßen hilft auch etwas.

Nach 2 Tagen (am Di 45min durch dichten Nebel um 20:30Uhr: die allgäuer Autofahrer fahren wie der Henker und rechnen halt nicht mit Radlern) hab ich mich richtig dran gewöhnt und s fing an Spass zu machen. Mal sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinenbremer (15. Januar 2006)

@karstb: Dann versuch du mal mit abgefrorenen Fingern ne KEtte zu nieten;-)

Christian


----------



## DHVEF (15. Januar 2006)

Ich finde im Winter läßt es sich gut fahren, wenn man mit wanderschuhen, Handschuhen, mütze und ner jacke, wo man überall irgenwelche schlitze auf und zu machen kann, ganz gut. Der schnee hat ja seine ganz eigenen reize.


----------



## nisita (15. Januar 2006)

im winter natürlich auch... am leibsten bei neuschnee, und der schnee noch keine "eis-kruste" gebildet hat..
siehe dazu auch meine tour zum beerberg

bei schneesturm ist das hier auf dem lande allerdings nicht mehr so toll, wenn man von einem dorf zum nächsten muss...
bei längeren strecken am besten ne thermoflasche mit heißem tee mitnehmen.. vorallem falls man mal eine größere reparatur machen muss..


----------



## kleinenbremer (15. Januar 2006)

Eins muss man noch sagen:
Ich bin seit ca 3 Monaten nicht mehr wirklich gefahren. In letzter ZEit immer am rumkränkeln und nachts am frieren.
Jetzt zwei mal bei der Kälte gefahren und schwups bin ich nicht mehr krank und friere nicht mehr. Leigt wohl hauptsächlich daran, dass ich meinen Kreislauf wieder in Schwung bringe, aber ein wenig härtets auch ab.

Nur die Öhrchen immer schön warm halten;-)

Christian


----------



## uphillking (15. Januar 2006)

Ich war heute Winterhiken ;-) Mit meinen Schwalbe Jimmy trau ich mich nicht auf die zum Teil vereisten Trails. Vorletzten Winter hab ich mir bei nem Sturz böse die Rippen angeknackst!
Aber sobald meine neuen Spikereifen da sind geht's los 

@ stalker: das macht an, oder? :


----------



## drivingghost (15. Januar 2006)

Das ist ja eine Autobahn.


----------



## uphillking (15. Januar 2006)

Stimmt, ich steh auf Speed !


----------



## drivingghost (15. Januar 2006)

Ach, Du nimmst Drogen. Ok, dann sei Dir verziehen dass Du so breite Straßen fährst. Tunnelblick und eingeschränkte Reaktionen lassen da nichts Anderes zu (;

Bilder von heute. Auf den Fotos ist das vermutlich älteste Mitglied dieses Forums: Hädbänger


----------



## gurkenfolie (15. Januar 2006)

bin heute mal 1,5std draussen im schnee gefahren.

bei der kälte zerreisst es mir aber fast die lunge, 
fährt ihr mit ner maske, oder habt ihr das problem mit der kalten luft nicht?


----------



## drivingghost (15. Januar 2006)

Man gewöhnt sich an die kalte Luft. Maske braucht es da keine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sergej. (15. Januar 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist es nur das Problem mit den Füßen. Die frieren grundsätzlich nach 30 min ein (Wie auch das Getränk in der Flasche), aber nach 60 min spüre ich sie nicht mehr, dann stört es auch nicht.



Malzeit,
gegen kalte Füße hilft nur eins, Gefrierbeutel.  (nicht Lachen)
Und zwar in mehreren Schichten.
Ich ziehe z.B. dünne Socken => Gefrierbeutel => dicke Socken => Gefrierbeutel => Schuhe => Gefrierbeutel => Neopren Überschuhe.
Bei mir bleiben die Füße so bis -15° Warm.
Gestern war ich über fünf Stunden auf dem Bike bei Temperaturen bis -13° (laut meiner Uhr), und überhaupt kein Problem mit kalten Füßen.  

P.S. gefrorenes Wasser habe ich raus geklopft und bei der nächsten Tankstelle neu aufgefüllt.

Gruß Sergej


----------



## kleinenbremer (15. Januar 2006)

Eigentlich sollte man bei den Tmperaturen doch durch die Nase atmen, oder nicht? Bei mir gehts leider nicht, krumme Nasenscheidewand. Wird hoffenltich noch dieses Jahr gerichtet, mal schaun, ob ich dann genug Sauerstoff durch die Nase saugen kann.

Christian


----------



## damista (16. Januar 2006)

war diesen winter schon einige mal draußen. genial.. egal ob im bald bis-zu-den-naben-tiefen-schnee oder wie gestern mit spikes.
der Winter ist einfach top zum biken.. zumindest wenn noch irgendwie schnee liegt.
bin jedenfalls vollends begeistert von meinen selbst gebastelten spikereifen. der pure wahnsinn was die reifen selbst auf eis für einen grip aufbauen. auch festgefahrenen rodelberge hochradeln ging problemlos und von jedem gab´s ein dickes staunen. da hat man den äreger den man vorher beim bauen hatte schnell vergessen. 
ansonsten fahre ich bei diesen temperaturen aber mit thermo-sturmhaube. infach angenehmer und ich hab das gefühl man bleibt auch von innen länger warm.
 und selbst bei schneesturm fahren macht eigentlich spass... wenn es einem dabei nicht die brill zuschneien würde. fast im blindflug ist dann doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ( ohne bekommt man die augen gar nicht erst auf   )

also.. warm einpacken und raus geht´s!!!!


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Januar 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Man gewöhnt sich an die kalte Luft. Maske braucht es da keine.



das kommt drauf an...bei temperaturen weit unter null geht bei mir nicht mehr viel ohne tuch oder sturmhaube vor dem mund --> asthma bronchiale


----------



## drivingghost (16. Januar 2006)

Auch ich habe Asthma. Klar, wenn ich zur Tür rausgehe und die erste eiskalte Luft einatme, dann fällt mir das Atmen kurzzeitig auch schwer, aber das wird wohl jedem so gehen. Sturmhaube habe ich bei unter 0° auch auf dem Kopf. Vor dem Mund ist aber nichts.


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Januar 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Sturmhaube habe ich bei unter 0° auch auf dem Kopf. Vor dem Mund ist aber nichts.



hrm was hast du denn für eine sturmhaube? 
meine lässt normalerweise nur die augen und das nasenbein frei - ziehe sie aber immer so, dass die naselöcher auch frei sind, weil ansonsten die luft zwar warm genug, aber eben nicht "genug" (menge) ist...

es geht natürlich auch ohne etwas vor dem mund, allerdings kann ich dann am anfang längere zeit leistungsmässig nicht bringen, was der körper hergeben würde, da die lunge "bremst"


----------



## Gorth (16. Januar 2006)

es gibt bei rose recht dünne und weiche Sturmhauben, die man so anziehen kann dass das gesichtsfeld freibleibt, die Wangen und der Kiefer aber abgedeckt werden.


----------



## drivingghost (16. Januar 2006)

Meine Haube ist eine Feuerschutzhaube. Eigentlich für die Mannen der Feuerwehr gedacht. Augen, Nase und Mund sind frei, ansonsten ist alles bedeckt und die Haube reicht ein ganzes Stück in Richtung Brust und Rücken runter. Also alles gut windgeschützt.


----------



## karstb (16. Januar 2006)

> Meine Haube ist eine Feuerschutzhaube. Eigentlich für die Mannen der Feuerwehr gedacht. Augen, Nase und Mund sind frei, ansonsten ist alles bedeckt und die Haube reicht ein ganzes Stück in Richtung Brust und Rücken runter. Also alles gut windgeschützt.


Du meinst die Haube aus deinem Avatar? 
Mir macht die kalte Luft zum Gück nichts aus. Heute 3h bei -8 bis -10° ohne Sturmhaube. Allerdings komme ich auch nicht die Verlegenheit, länger als 30sec bergab fahren zu müssen.
Ein größeres Problem sind da die Füße (gibts noch Optimierungsbedarf) und die Hände, die trotz Pearl Izumi Lobster am Ende kalt wurden........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (25. Januar 2006)

25.01.2006

23.11 Uhr

ES SCHNEIT  !


----------



## chris29 (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
da ich ja aus dem Oberharz komme hab ich auch keinen Mangel an Schnee, allerdings gehe ich nur 1- 2x die Woche raus, für so 1,5-2,5 Stunden, länger halten es meine Füsse nicht aus. Den Rest erledige ich dann beim Skilaufen und auf der Rolle. Letzte Woche hab ich dann ne Grippe bekommen und es war erstmal Schluß :-( Gestern wieder langsam auf der Rolle angefangen.


----------



## MikeMaschsee (16. Februar 2006)

Winterbiken - da sind wir dabei   !! Schau mal hier.


----------



## Hegi (17. Februar 2006)




----------



## jan84 (18. Februar 2006)

grüße
jan


----------



## chris29 (18. Februar 2006)

Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (19. Februar 2006)

zürich 1.1.06
















s


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Februar 2006)

meine damen und herrn, darf ich vorstellen:
der jüngste und bestaussehendste biker aus dem forum: drivingghost beim winterbiken! 






hier versucht er gerade, etwas reif(e) zu erlangen!
  tolles wortspiel....


----------



## uphillking (28. Februar 2006)

Heute wieder:




Wo bleibt der Frühling ?????????????????????????????


----------



## doc-trialer (1. März 2006)

schön den dicken winter-buff über mund, nase und mütze...dann isst das hervorragend.
am besten wenn der schnee unter den reifen knirscht un die sonne durch die äste blitzt...besser als jede indoor-orgie))


----------



## Cubabike (1. März 2006)

Hier in MUC hats seit Anfang Dezember praktisch ununterbrochen Schnee gehabt, mal mehr, mal weniger, von daher gesehen fahren wir hier seitdem auf nichts anderem herum, als auf dieser (mittlerweile total annervenden) weißen Unterlage. freu mich schon total auf eis- und schneefreie Trails, Forstwege und BERGE!!!  
Anbei ein paar (zugegebenermaßen eher schlechte) Pics aus dem Münchner Süden vor zwei Wochen.

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Freeriderin (1. März 2006)

War gestern und vorgestern wieder auf den Isartrails unterwegs, hab aber leider keine pics. 
Bin im Winter mit dem Mounty & Renner unterwegs oder laufe. Kam heute als Schneefrau heim  Allerdings war ich mit dem Renner unterwegs.


----------



## Freeriderin (5. März 2006)

Hier mal ein Bildchen nach einer kurzen MTB Ausfahrt. Zwar nicht besonders gut....


----------



## Cubabike (6. März 2006)

Zeit: Gestern, 15:26 Uhr
Ort: Forstenrieder Park West

...Begegnung der 3. Art

(waren ganz schmusig die Kollegen, näher als 5m habe ich sie aber nicht ranlassen, weil mein Schniggers mir gehört  )

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## _stalker_ (8. März 2006)

voll gefährlich...hinten nen abgenutzer reifen, mit dem viele nicht mal bei vollem profil im trockenen fahren wollen (fast fred 2.0) und nur eine bremse 

aber vorne kann man ja eh nicht gescheit bremsen ohne abzuschmieren...


----------



## chris29 (9. März 2006)

Na Jungs und Mädels,

was mich mal interessiert, wer hat jetzt immer noch Spass am Winterbiken. Ich pers. hab am Anfang ja noch Fun gehabt aber jetzt? Mittlerweile geht mir dieses weiße Zeug so dermaßen auf den Sack, dass ich heulen könnte wenn ich morgens aus dem Fenster schau und es schon wieder schneit  Für's Wochenende ist hier schon wieder Schnee angesagt, wir haben ja auch erst 170 cm Schnee 
      :kotz:  <<< das sind meine momentanen Gemütszustände.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (9. März 2006)

@ chris29: Hab' Hoffnung, in der Eifel ist die Warmfront schon agekommen - heute Morgen bis 7 Grad plus! Die Wetterfront zieht noch weiter, auch zu Euch. Allerdings soll es am WE wieder etwas kälter werden. Aber: Bisher hat es noch jedes Jahr einen Frühling gegeben!


----------



## Cubabike (9. März 2006)

Moin!

Naja, wir haben es mit dem Schicksal aufgenommen und gestern beim wöchentlichen Nightride "Winter-adieu!!!" gefeiert.
Sprich: als wir gegen 18 Uhr losfuhren, hat es noch wie verrückt geschneit, die Trails waren t.w. unfahrbar (10cm pappiger Neuschnee auf zermatschter Unterlage), aber die Waldwege waren ein Gedicht: Der Schnee war dort anfangs noch recht locker, so dass man über die unverspurten Waldwege (die meisten im Münchner Süden werden ab und an geräumt) durch den Schnee pflügen konnte, rechts und links die meterhohen Schneewälle und die Bäume tief hängend und schwer behängt, dass man sich wie im Märchenwald vorkam... oder wie in Alaska oder in der sibirischen Taiga - genial!  

Auf dem Rückweg waren dann auch selbst die Landstraßen dermaßen zugeschneit, so dass wir dankbar waren, als der Schneeräumdienst wenigstens eine Spur freiräumte.
Nach 36km und kurz vor München ging der Schnee dann in Regen über - für uns dann wie eine Erlösung: *Winter, wir haben Dich geschafft!!!*  

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## chris29 (9. März 2006)

Ja, bei uns ist der Schnee mittlerweile auch in Regen über gegangen. Freitag, Samstag soll es aber wieder schneien 
Werde mich trotzdem gleich auf mein Bike schwingen und 2,5 Std fahren.


----------



## _stalker_ (9. März 2006)

Hier regnet es atm auch - finde ich aber gar nicht so verkehrt...werd gleich mal das Licht ans Bike pappen und alles ordentlich schmieren und dann nachher mal einen Night-rain-ride über die Radwege starten

man munkelt übrigens Mitte nächster Woche könnte es trocken und sonnig werden


----------



## chris29 (9. März 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> man munkelt übrigens Mitte nächster Woche könnte es trocken und sonnig werden


Dein Wort in Gottes Gehöhrgang....


----------



## chris29 (12. März 2006)

Hab ich gerade gefunden:





Quelle: BSN


----------



## Freeriderin (12. März 2006)

Als ich heute morgen rausschaute erstmal Schnee, aber jetzt scheint die Sonne  
Diese Woche hatte ich ein wenig vor dem Schnee kapituliert, nachdem ich letztes Wochenende trotz Schneebruch laufen war.


----------



## chris29 (14. März 2006)

Eigendlich geiles Wetter, nur das  Datum ??






14.03.2006


----------



## Einheimischer (14. März 2006)

Der Winter wird weniger... Fast Schnee- und Eisfreie Tour heute - einen Tick wärmer und man hätte heut fast an Frühling glauben können  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (25. März 2006)

Ich glaub der Schnee hat jetzt keinen Stich mehr, seit gestern Nachmittag regnet es in strömen und man kann förmlich zuschauen wie es taut


----------



## speeddisko (25. März 2006)

Das selbe in München... vorher noch eine Runde im Regen gedreht... aber lieber warm und schlammig als kalt und verschneit.


----------



## Dædalus (25. März 2006)

Wahnsinn - wir haben heute ganze 6° plus.
Ich werd jetzt mal sehen, wie es ein paar hundert hm höher aussieht..

Und hier ein Bild von der letzten Ausfahrt. Abends gibts mehr


----------



## _stalker_ (25. März 2006)

pornogeile jacke 
was ist das für eine? 

(ahja und sowieso schönes bild - nur leider bissel unscharf)


----------



## Dædalus (26. März 2006)

*g* irgend eine uralte noname regenjacke. Hab ich bei temperaturen um 5° als windbreaker dabei.


----------



## race-jo (27. März 2006)

bei mir kann man das kapitel winter abschliessen, gestern hatte es 19°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (27. März 2006)

ich bin heute trotzdem in ner kurve im wald beinahe auf SCHNEE ausgerutscht 
wird zeit, dass alles mal wegtaut und die trails trockener werden


----------



## uphillking (27. Januar 2007)

Hab diesen Thread aus aktuellem Anlass wieder ausgegraben...ich war heute mal wieder im Schnee. 

Guckst du hier.


----------



## mete (28. Januar 2007)

Spike Reifen sind was Schönes, mit abgenutztem Fast Fred sieht das dann eher so aus  :




Schnee ist auch eher mäßig, aber egal:


----------



## uphillking (29. Januar 2007)

Die IceSpiker sind schon klasse: wenns wirklich glatt ist. Nur dann bringen sie auch was. Bei frischem Neuschnee und/oder tiefer, lockerer Schneedecke sind "normale" Profilreifen genauso gut. Vorallendingen rollen die auch besser. Der Spikereifen wiegt mit 1000gr etwa doppelt soviel wie mein Schwalbe Jimmy. Und einen Rollwiderstand hat der...jenseits von gut und böse. Da geht nix mehr voran. Vom "kitzligen" Kurvenverhalten der Spikes auf Asphalt mal ganz abgesehen.
Ich habe für die Spiker extra nen günstigen Laufradsatz gekauft. Jetzt kann ich schnell wechseln und mich den herrschenden Witterungsgegebenheiten anpassen.
Aber das hat sich für diesen milden Winter bisher noch nicht gerechnet.


----------



## keroson (29. Januar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> Die IceSpiker sind schon klasse: wenns wirklich glatt ist. Nur dann bringen sie auch was. Bei frischem Neuschnee und/oder tiefer, lockerer Schneedecke sind "normale" Profilreifen genauso gut. Vorallendingen rollen die auch besser. D








war am samstag noch schöner pulverschnee, am sonntag dan leider schon n bissle häter und eisiger aber war trotzdem noch saugeil zu fahren, vor allem die "inaktiven" Lifthänge runter. Und wie gesagt das ganze funtioniert auch mit "normalen" Reifen, hab nn ust mit 1,5 bar


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (29. Januar 2007)

Ice ice baby ... im Schnee rockts einfach













Photos powered bei Christian "Keule" Traum


----------



## uphillking (29. Januar 2007)

Kompliment. Klasse Fotos! 
Ich finde Biken bei solchen Bedigungen hat immer ein bisschen was von Jack London's "Ruf der Wildnis". Menschenleere Wälder, Stille,  und unberührte Schneetrails...Alaska und der Klondike lassen grüssen.


----------



## keroson (30. Januar 2007)

Merida-cc-17 schrieb:


> Ice ice baby ... im Schnee rockts einfach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hättest du da noch n Bike drauf, dann wär es das Foto des Monats geworden


----------

